# How long does a Glyphosate mix last?



## elric (Aug 30, 2021)

In April of '21, my Skil reciprocating saw... died. I had about 8oz of 25% mix left, and I wasn't going to zero it out... I mentioned my situation to a DNR field staffer, and he was of the opinion that the mix would probably be effective for a goodly time after being mixed... Well, I did a cut on 18 August with that mix from April. We will see. All the articles and papers I have read only tell you turbid or high mineral content water will affect the potency, but there is NOTHING that describes how long Glyphosate and distilled water retains oompf...


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 31, 2021)

How long does the pre-mixed from the store last? I'm pretty sure the different concentrations you buy just have different amounts of water added at the plant and they last for years.


----------



## elric (Aug 31, 2021)

Common sense is forbidden...

But anyways, all the application stuff says is no turbid water, stay away from minerals, the DNR says mix on site... So how does that suggest longevity? Yeah...


----------



## diezelsmoke (Aug 31, 2021)

Freezing is the biggest killer of Glyphosate, keep mixture above -10F, mixture will last years. Your plastic container will break-down (crack) before going bad.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 31, 2021)

If you are going for long storage mix with distilled water.


----------

